# Que hacer con un trasformador de microondas



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2012)

viendo que tengo vario de esto estaba buscan y me encontré con esta soldador, pero pensaba mas en bobinar también para una potencia de 4 canales 80Watts... espero lo disfruten como yo y que puedan aporta ideas de que se puede hacer con un transformador de microondas que la verdad tienen mucha utilidad como aplicacion


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 24, 2012)

Aquí le dejo mi trabajo hace caso 4 años en el que use un transformador de microondas, sacándole el secundario le bobine una 16 vueltas con alambre de 4mm para obtener 15 Volts los diodos que use son de las viejas fuente de PC  que pertenecen a la etapa secundaria de 5 volts si bien estos no son recomendados los mismos realizan un buen desempeño en su trabajo se necesitan 4 de ellos para un puente de onda completa como podrán ver la mismo sufrió un accidente (se lo olvidaron conectado al revés durante 30 minutos) que es cuando le saque una foto porque cuando la diseñe no tuve la oportunidad ahora bien como podrán ver todo parece calcinado pero solo fueron los cables y el bobinado secundario nada que unas horas de trabajo no puedan traer a la vida yo en cuando tenga otra oportunidad le mostrare otra que tengo en camino para la próxima contara con temporizador y amperímetro y alguno accesorios que en este no le e colocado 

Para finaliza digo que la tensión de salida es de 14,5Volts y carga a 30Ampers nada para despreciar 

Cordial saludo, atentamente SSTC


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola gente del foro tengo las siguientes 2 preguntas estoy armado el soldador del video de arriba

Primero las borneras que hacen contacto que parecen de porcelana que materia es realmente y donde lo puedo conseguir 

Segundo si lo hago de corriente continua (le hago un puente de onda completa) realiza un mejor trabajo o es conveniente que sea  alterna.

Bueno eso nomás saludos, Atentamente SSTC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2012)

Ahí no hay nada de porcelana , es todo conductor , cobre y bronce , la conección entre el nuevo bobinado y las dos barras parecería de aluminio.

En cuanto a rectificarla lo veo medio embromado . . . calculale unos 2000 Watts (considerandolo en cortocircuito ) dividido espira y media que serán unos dos volts . . . . tendrias que rectificar 1000 Amperios


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2012)

Me gusta la potencia los 2000Watts noooooo se si es tanto, pero seria genial ver si funciona los diodos de PC los de la etapa que hay 5 volts 
Después subo otro video de que me parece que es como una cerámica como la del soldador de estaño común 

Gracias DOSME siempre ayudando

Cordial saludo, atentamente SSTC



posdata:Voy a probar con bronce y aluminio como me propones me parece más económico y factible


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 28, 2012)

Con un amigo hicimos el soldador. Usamos puntas de cobre (macizo y luego torneado en punta), y para chapas finas funciona bien. Sin ningún tipo de rectificación, ya que no es necesaria y no se ganaría nada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 28, 2012)

Estoy probando con carbones de un burro de arranque de tractor que me pasaron de una casa de electricidad del automotor y la verdad me dieron un buen resultado y las laminas la pone al rojo vivo si se te va la mano, lo bueno es que los carbones no sufren desgaste. Lo que no sé como hacer un brazo de aluminio para crear el gancho o un trozo de aluminio que baje sobre una mesa y que pegue el puntazo no se algo se me va a ocurrir @Tiger gracias por el consejo, pero a lo sumo pulir las puntas, si llego a tener un torno soy el mago de woz y mi amigo el tornero esta repleto de trabajo y no me va a dar pelota

Cordial saludo Atentamente SSTC


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bueno, en realidad no usamos un torno, fue a taladro y lima


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 9, 2012)

Estoy trabajando con 3 transformadores de microondas 



Conectando cables para un circuito que trabaja a 6600Vac 350mA por lo que vemos estamos hablando de 3200Watts el cable se me re calienta a lo que me pregunto y les pregunto que tipo de cable me conviene usar para este tipo de potencia dado que no es por amperaje sino por tensión ¿?¡??

Intente con 3 y 4mm y lo mismo ¿?¿¡?¡ 
Los transformadores no se calientan y la carga tampoco solo los cables


----------



## cesar-p (Abr 10, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Aquí le dejo mi trabajo hace caso 4 años en el que use un transformador de microondas, sacándole el secundario le bobine una 16 vueltas con alambre de 4mm para obtener 15 Volts los diodos que use son de las viejas fuente de PC  que pertenecen a la etapa secundaria de 5 volts si bien estos no son recomendados los mismos realizan un buen desempeño en su trabajo se necesitan 4 de ellos para un puente de onda completa como podrán ver la mismo sufrió un accidente (se lo olvidaron conectado al revés durante 30 minutos) que es cuando le saque una foto porque cuando la diseñe no tuve la oportunidad ahora bien como podrán ver todo parece calcinado pero solo fueron los cables y el bobinado secundario nada que unas horas de trabajo no puedan traer a la vida yo en cuando tenga otra oportunidad le mostrare otra que tengo en camino para la próxima contara con temporizador y amperímetro y alguno accesorios que en este no le e colocado
> 
> Para finaliza digo que la tensión de salida es de 14,5Volts y carga a 30Ampers nada para despreciar
> 
> Cordial saludo, atentamente SSTC



(buenas, yo estoy intentando hacer un cargador de bateria tambien con uno de estos trafos, solo con 16 vueltas sacabas 15 vol 30 amp?? no te calentaba demasiado el primario?)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 10, 2012)

si tene cuidado no todos son de la misma potencia 
em tu caso es de 450Watts porque si llega a ser menos estas en el horno


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 7, 2012)

Una consulta, aprovechando que  tienen experiencia: si yo elaboro a mano un transformador y a la hora de hacer el bobinado se me acaba el cable, se puede empalmar otro cable para seguir bobinando? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2012)

Si , claro , mientras lo hagas prolijo , seguro , soldado , y luego aislado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 7, 2012)

paulixcr dijo:


> Una consulta, aprovechando que  tienen experiencia: si yo elaboro a mano un transformador y a la hora de hacer el bobinado se me acaba el cable, se puede empalmar otro cable para seguir bobinando? saludos



SI estas rebobinando el secundario de un transformador de microondas, y lo estas haciendo con un calibre de alambre grueso (me imagino que es así) y tienes un soldador de 40Watts, se te va a complicar un poco, va a quedar una pelota de soldadura fría. Te recomiendo que consigas unas laminas de aluminio o cobre (mejor material) y crees un empalme como remache, como cuando haces unos empalmes con terminales (me explico) previo conseguí espagueti termocontraible y agrega en la zona y seguí bobinando (bien tensado todo)

Saludos



> Postadata: Siempre hay que apretar bien el secundario por la corriente de eddy, ten en cuenta que la potencia es elevadísima y este pegara una sacudida cada ve que lo contactes a la batería.





> Postadata2: el transformador de microondas no fue diseñado para trabajar mucho tiempo por lo que te recomiendo que crees un temporizador en el primario con un relay cosa que trabaje solamente 2 horas que es suficiente para un batería de 65 tension de carga recomendado 14.5V


----------



## paulixcr (Oct 8, 2012)

gracias, tengo un soladador pace de potencia variable hasta 75W, creo q con ese podre hacerlo sin problema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

Conecté un transformador de microondas al revés , **es decir primero desconecté de masa la conección de alta tensión** y le metí 220 V por ese bobinado , en el ex-primario de 220 Vac ahora tengo unos hermosos 20 Vac , con una lámpara de 24 V 21 watts , la tensión cae *estrepitosamente* a 7 Vac. Supongo que eso le implica mas de 1 Ampere ya que la lámpara apenas se pone anaranjada.

**eso es para que no quede electrificado de muerte el núcleo**


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 6, 2012)

*Dosme* el transformador de microonda es de una relación 1:10 o sea *220Vac* entrada *2200Vac* de salida, al conectarlo al revés se convirtió en un reductor de 10:1, pero con el detalle que la impedancia del primario antes secundario es terriblemente enorme dándote una potencia de tan solo *15Watts*.... Aunque no lo creas  yo también pensé en esa idea y también me frustre (un desastre)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2012)

Seeeeeee ya que que queda demasiado inductivo , pero pensé que quizás daría un par de amperes con una caida de un par de volts . . . pero nop


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 2, 2014)

pero porque no lo pensé ante!!!

Es verdad en este vídeo te muestra que se puede trasmitir la energia a grandes distancia sin la necesidad de cable gruesos 







Lo que me pregunto  o sea  mañana tempranito voy al taller, quiero probar si envió el núcleo a masa me ahorro el neutro o retorno   

​
saludo, a sacar todos los MOT afuera


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2014)

​


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola, esta es la pinza de mi soldadora de punto, la hice con tubería galvanizada de ¾ y ½
ya que algunos “caños” de “media” calzan casi perfectamente en algunos de ¾.(el resto es lijar o limar)
Además de eso utilicé algunas planchuelas de 2 medidas distintas, el espesor es 1/8 en ambas,
 7/8 la más ancha  y la más pequeña 15 mm.
Debo aclarar que la más ancha era de una reja, por lo que pude aprovechar los orificios de paso de los barrotes y me vino bárbaro porque estaban todos a la misma distancia y centrados.
Tenía problemas de fricción por lo que tuve que colocarle arandelas entre cada planchuela como puede verse en una  foto.
Por último, los porta electrodos son dos pedazos de palo de escoba a los que se une un trozo de cobre extraído del borne de un fusible gl200 que aprisiona el cable entre este y una planchuela entre los dos tornillos que pueden verse en el detalle.
En el detalle también puede verse que el cabezal se une al brazo de manera aleatoria permitiendo que se pueda orientar el electrodo a voluntad.
En cuanto a la soldadora en sí, está hecha con 2 trafos (Con un solo trafo soldaba solo chapa muy finita) de microondas puestos en paralelo y con los secundarios en serie. 
Pero como se comento en otro tópico “calienta mucho” así que me parece que  voy a poner  también los primarios en serie.
En cuanto al uso, aprieto las chapas entre los electrodos y presiono el interruptor (220) por 2 segundos aprox. con el pié.
Espero esto sirva a otros aunque más no sea para dar ideas de diseño.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 4, 2014)

Muy bueno... 

para que soporte la temperatura, primero sacale los hierros que los agarra (eso no ayuda) y segundo hazle un soporte de madera y sumergirlo en aceite para que refrigere mejor

*tarro de 10 litros*


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola SSTC,  me hiciste dar cuenta que se me pasó un detalle importante (la disipación y … que salame). 
 En cuanto  pueda aplicaré lo del aceite, y le hare un soporte de aluminio, sin embargo el calor es algo muy rápido especialmente en el secundario, también voy a buscar algún alambre de cobre grueso para reemplazar el cable que es el de mayor calibre que encontré (4mm diámetro, descontando cobertura) , pero todo esto con tiempo, ya que no me está sobrando eso precisamente(tiempo).

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 4, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Hola SSTC,  me hiciste dar cuenta que se me pasó un detalle importante (la disipación y … que salame).
> En cuanto  pueda aplicaré lo del aceite, y le hare un soporte de aluminio, sin embargo el calor es algo muy rápido especialmente en el secundario, también voy a buscar algún alambre de cobre grueso para reemplazar el cable que es el de mayor calibre que encontré (4mm diámetro, descontando cobertura) , pero todo esto con tiempo, ya que no me está sobrando eso precisamente(tiempo).
> 
> Saludos y muchas gracias.



NO es necesario que lo hagas hoy es un post y se puede comentar, nada mas  

Volviendo al tema SI 4 mm para mas de *1000Watts* SI va a levantar temperatura y mucha... en cuanto a la vaina fíjate si conseguís ese de tela térmica no se si en tu país se consigue acá si, pero allá no sé


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola nuevamente, ojo que puse diámetro, me parece que el calibre teniendo en cuenta el diámetro es mayor, porque sería "pi por radio al cuadrado" o una cosa así.
En cuanto a mi ubicación... soy de aquí... ("de acá fierita")  pero trato de hablar neutro para que se me entienda en todas partes
Buscaré el cable.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2014)

Poné las dos ventanas alineadas (un primario para un lado y el otro para el otro) y con el mismo alambre bobinas los dos juntos.

Así he visto poner tres


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 4, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Hola nuevamente, ojo que puse diámetro, me parece que el calibre teniendo en cuenta el diámetro es mayor, porque sería "pi por radio al cuadrado" o una cosa así.
> En cuanto a mi ubicación... soy de aquí... ("*de acá fierita*")  pero trato de hablar neutro para que se me entienda en todas partes
> Buscaré el cable.



no conozco esa localidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2014)

"Del Grupo Local de Fieritas" ???????


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok a lo de alinear las ventanas.
Creo que fogonazo es de vía lactea, grupo local es la agrupación de galaxias a la cual pertenecen Vía lactea y Andrómeda entre otras.
¿Que paso, se mudó el arenero?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2014)

Nop , offtopiquemos un poco con tu dicho , después se limpia 

Fijate bien la ideota de alinear ventanas que necesitás menos cobre grueso


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 4, 2014)

Si, si, lo haré incluso tal vez pueda improvisar uno...
Saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 1, 2014)

*Fuente de 12Vac 240A en corto *






*soldadora eléctrica primera parte *






*soldora eléctrica segunda parte remasterisada *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 6, 2017)




----------

